# Home made teaser



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Made this teaser two weeks ago. Landed a Marlin while pulling it. Not really sure if it made a difference but it looked cool. 

Posted a vid to IG. The buoy acts like a bird and you have to look close but the bowling pin goes crazy back there!

http://instagram.com/p/BGBxjJKjDRi/

If you make one make sure you have long rope. This was around 8knots and any faster the prop wash went over the buoy and it dove. Almost acted like a planer.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That's the bomb


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It runs great..


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks great in the video!


----------

